# رحلة الاحلام الى تركيا بافضل الاسعار



## محمد حسن (6 يونيو 2011)

لو عايز تطلع احلى رحلة الى تركيا او عايز تقضى احلى شهر عسل فى جمال تركيا الخلاب و باقل الاسعار
اهلا بكم في تركيا مع عروض سفريات السما للسياحة
alsama tourism
السما للسياحة والسفر






خياركم الذكي في السفر والسياحة الى بلد القارتين اسطنبول تم تأسيس شركتنا عام 1995 في عاصمة الإمبراطوريات الثلاث اسطنبول شركتنا هي احدى الشركات


السياحية التركية المتميزة في مجال السفر والسياحة ولديها كافة الامكانيات والكوادر للتعامل مع طلباتكم بأعلى مستوى من الاداء والجودة والخدمات وبأسعار مغرية
انشطتنا مميزة وخدماتنا متعدة


تنظيم الرحلات السياحية داخل تركيا - توفير المرشدين السياحيين باللغة العربية - توفير حجوزات الفنادق والشقق الفندقية والفلل


اصدار تذاكر السفر على جميع خطوط الطيران وبدون تكلفة اضافية - توفير سيارات عائلية وسيارات فارهة مع سائق يجيد 

اللغة العربية وبأرخص الاسعار



تتشرف شركة السما للسياحة و السفر التي تتميزبأنها من أكفأ شركات السياحة التركية حيث تقوم بتنظيم الجولات السياحية الى كل المناطق المتميزة في تركيا بتقديم برنامجها لصيف 2011

2011


حصريا رحلة الاحلام الى اسطنبول 6 ايام مع الاسعار

تقدم لكم شركة السما لسياحة والسفر برنامجها ل6 ايام و7 الى اجمل المناطق بإسطنبول


السعر 150 دولار... من 9 ص الى 9 م...اليوم الاول
المتحف الاسلامي قصر التو بكابي ساراي




جامع السلطان احمد الجامع الازرق




حديقة الملوك كولهاني




السوق المسكوف




مول هيستوريا للتسوق






السعر 150 دولار...من 9 ص الى 9 م...اليوم الثاني

قصر عبد الحميد
حديقة اورتاكوي
حديقه ارلوس
تل العرايس
مول جواهير للتسوق





السعر 150 دولار... من 9 ص الى 9 م... اليوم الثالث
تلفريك بيرلوتي
مجسمات توركيا المصغرة
ادا بارك حديقه الملاهي و حدائق الحيوانات
السوق المصري العريق

مول اسطنبول احواض السمك متحف التلج




السعر 200 دولار... من 9 ص الى 9 م...اليوم الرابع
قلعه البيزنطيين
طرابيا
كيلوس ساحل البحر الاسود
غابات بلغرات
مول استنيا بارك





السعر 150 دولار... من 9 ص الى 9 م...اليوم الخامس
شارع اسطنبول الكبير
سلسه مطاعم فلوريا البحريه
مول غلاريا
منطقه زيتون بورنو
ديري شاريشي سوق الجلد




السعر 160 دولار... من 9 ص الى 9 م...اليوم السادس
جزر الاميرات
جولة بالقارب بالبوسفور




ملاحظة الاسعار تشمل الاوتيل مع الاستقبال من والى المطار




المكتب
3 0090212237553
السيد سعيد
GSM 00905448754619
GSM 00905072082063


alsama | tourism | Travel Agancy









24 ساعة خدمة مباشرة

[email protected]






http://ar-ar.facebook.com/people/Als...00001958763807
​


----------

